# Hilfe zum Magier. Zu low für Hölle?



## Onyxias Schamane (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich spiele eine Mage und kam bis Hölle akt 1 recht gut zurecht. Ich spiele mit einem zweiten mage zusammen.
Aber seit hölle sterben wir bei jedem scheiss.
Besonders blaue und höhere Mobs sind problematisch. 
Nach Stunden langem gekite und 100 toden kriegen wir die viecher down, und dann droppen die nicht mals was nützliches.

Ich bin stufe 54, habe 30k Leben und sterbe trozdem mit 2-3 Schlägen.
Schaden mach ich momentan um die 2,5k. 

Equipt bin ich halbwegs auf meinem Stufenstand. Das problem ist das kein Add was nützliches dropt. Weder bosse noch rar mobs. immer nur blaues zeug mit stärke oder so.
Und die preise im Ah sind auch schwindelerregend.

Hat jemand n Tip welche Skills ich am besten benutze und wie ich besser in Hölle zurecht komme?
Danke


----------



## dakona (27. Mai 2012)

Wäre nett wenn du mal ein screen posten würdes von deinen Skills+Runen und deinen char stats....

Zu deinem dmg kann ich nur sagen 2,5 ist vieeeeeel zu wenig^^

Liebe grüße.


----------



## Onyxias Schamane (27. Mai 2012)

Also meine Skills sind folgende:
Primär: Stromschlag mit Rune Machtwoge
Sekundär: Desintegration mit Rune Chaosnexus
Verteidigung: Diamanthaut mit Rune Dickes Fell (oder ab und an Teleportation mit Rune Fraktur)
Macht: Druckwelle mit Wuchtige Welle
Beschwörung: Eisrüstung mit Rune Eisreflextion oder Energierüstung mit Rune Energie anzapfen
Beherrschung: Archon mit Pure Macht

Runen: Beflügelnder Schutz,  Verschwimmen und Hervorrufung.

Stärke: 338
geschick: 291
Int: 919
Vit: 910
Rüstung: 1700
Schaden : 2456

Wie gesagt, kann sein das einige Equpteile ausgetauscht werden MÜSSEN , aber selbst bei Diablo dropt nur blaues Zeug mit unbrauchbaren Stats.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2012)

probier das hier:
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#aRlXSO!dYa!abbaZY
linke maustaste geht auch durchschlagende kugel

und schau mal ob du im ah ne stärke waffere günstig findest, schaden ist schon ziemlich niedrig


----------



## Bazty (27. Mai 2012)

huhu

wie ichbin... schon geschrieben hatte, schau im ah mal nach einer günstigen waffe. diese steigert deinen schaden um einiges. 

deine hp müssten reichen, ich hab ca 7k weniger und bin hölle akt II. 

http://eu.battle.net...XdlO!fXW!YaabYY (Passive Fertigkeit Glaskanone kann mit Beflügelnder Schutz getauscht werden)

so bin ich unterwegs.Blizzard, weglaufen, blizzard, laufen usw. kommen die gegner nah ran druckwelle bzw diamantenhaut. kannst es ja mal versuchen. 

eine frage noch an ichbin... warum hast du die passive fertigkeit Illusionist an, wenn du keine der fähigkeiten die proccen in der leiste hast?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Mai 2012)

ach hab normalerweise teleport statt magic weapon auf inferno, einfach vergessen, kann man durch irgendwas ersetzen
ap regeneration oder life reg oder -cd oder so


----------



## Sethek (28. Mai 2012)

Hm...irgendwie wirkt die Auflistung mit den adrett sortierten Gruppen nach Skillgruppennamen verdächtig, deswegen frag ich mal:

Du weißt, dass man nicht auf die Blizzardeinteilung "Je einen Zauber aus den jeweiligen Gruppen" festgelegt ist und sich die Tasten so belegen kann, wie man will?
In den Einstellungen unter gameplay ganz rechts unten "Wahlmodus aktivieren", dann kann man bei den Tasten 1-4 und den LMB/RMB skills oben mit den Pfeilen am Rand der Leiste eine andere skillgruppe herrotieren.
Diese Kustomisierung ist Gold wert  (Denn wer verzichtet schon auf Diamantenhaut?)


----------

